# Corsair Link Software immer im Hintergrund?



## rob-man (19. Januar 2014)

Besitze eine H100i und habe in der Corsair Link Software die Fan-Curve angepasst.
Muss die Software jetzt immer im Hintergrund mit laufen, damit die Lüfter bei niedrigen Temperaturen
langsamer werden und umgekehrt?

Oder kann ich ohne Nachteile den Autostart deaktivieren?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. Januar 2014)

Denk mal 2sec drüber nach ! 
Wenn du dann noch nicht drauf kommst deaktiviere sie mal und schau ob die Lüfter noch geregelt werden. 
Und wenn du es dann noch nicht weißt lasse sie im Hindergrund laufen.


----------



## rob-man (19. Januar 2014)

Kann ja sein, dass dafür ein Dienst oder so zuständig ist und nicht gleich das ganze Programm laufen muss,
da dieses mit der AI Suite 3 Probleme verursachen kann...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. Januar 2014)

Gib mal "msconfig" bei Start in der Suche ein. 
Dann dort auf Dienste dort mach mal einen hacken bei "Alle Microsoft-Dienste ausblenden"
Dann kannst schauen ob irgend ein Corsair Dienst läuft.

So geht das bei Windows 7.


----------



## Bluebeard (20. Januar 2014)

Hi rob-man,

ich rate dir sogar beim Systemstart die Software richtig aufzurufen und anzeigen zu lassen damit die manuell angelegten Profile und Lüfterkurven übernommen werden. Dann kann man das ganze minimieren und bei Bedarf aufrufen. Ressourcen frisst die Software nicht übermäßig weg, bzw. ich habe noch keine Nachteile bemerkt.

Viele Grüße!


----------

